

Why Procrastinators Procrastinate - VeXocide
http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-procrastinate.html

======
ivan_ah
This article, and the followup Part 2 are AWESOME. The author clearly thought
about the problem a lot (good insight) and comes up with a good description of
the mechanics of what is going on.

related: [ a hypothesis that procrastination is caused by creative performance
anxiety ] [http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/02/why-
writ...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/02/why-writers-are-
the-worst-procrastinators/283773/)

------
gregholmberg
"The Dark Playground is a place every procrastinator knows well. It’s a place
where leisure activities happen at times when leisure activities are not
supposed to be happening. The fun you have in the Dark Playground isn’t
actually fun because it’s completely unearned and the air is filled with
guilt, anxiety, self-hatred, and dread."

A truly delightful name for such a dreadful place.

